# 86 D21 VG30i problems



## 06MUSTANGGT24V (Mar 9, 2011)

Woohooo First Post! I recently just purchased a 86 Hardbody with the VG30i. The problem I am having is that the truck will only run when I spray starting fluid in the throttle body. I have checked the onboard diagnosis and it shows the codes 24 and 31. What I am understanding is that the 24 is the transmission switch, and the 31 is the ecm. Is there any correlation between those codes and the truck only running while spraying the starting fluid? Obviously the truck is starving for fuel, I can hear the fuel pump prime. I have read a lot about the fuel pressure regulators about these trucks. Is this where I need to start? I don't have a lot of money in this truck and want to keep it that way. Any advice offered is greatly appreciated. Thanks, Cody!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

....with a fuel pressure gauge placed inline with the fuel lines. I would think that would be the obvious thing to do.


----------



## 06MUSTANGGT24V (Mar 9, 2011)

jdgrotte said:


> ....with a fuel pressure gauge placed inline with the fuel lines. I would think that would be the obvious thing to do.


I'm guessing I should tap in before the fuel pressure regulator and then tap after. What is the standard fuel pressure these trucks operate at?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check the last line going to the tb, you might have issues with the injectors, or like your code sugests, the ecu


----------



## 06MUSTANGGT24V (Mar 9, 2011)

SPEEDO said:


> check the last line going to the tb, you might have issues with the injectors, or like your code sugests, the ecu


What exactly trips the ecu code, and what is the normal fuel pressure on these trucks?


----------



## 06MUSTANGGT24V (Mar 9, 2011)

If I put an aftermarket fuel pressure regulator on the truck what do I need to set the fuel pressure too? Could a fuel pump not fully working trip the ecu code? Come on guys, need some help with this one! Thanks, Cody!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You need to test the fuel pressure with a fuel pressure gauge. The fuel pressure spec is 36 PSI. A bad fuel injector or injectors could be an issue. Test the circuit with a noid light. If that's ok and the fuel pressure is good, a fuel injector balance test would be in order. Try to locate Nissan TSB# TS88-077 for information on this.


----------

